# Liquid from mouth



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I found a pigeon on the side of the road fluffed. When I caught him liquid came out of his mouth. He is very skinny.
His throat is full a white stuff. He is now in a carrier on heat.
Not sure what to do, or if it's too late.
I have spartrex and appertex but there's not any opening to get it down. I don't want to liquify it because he already had liquid comming out of his mouth when I caught him.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if he's got a chance at all (and, I'm sorry, but it doesn't sound like there's much of one), you'd have to get some medications down him. Does it look like there's cheese inside his beak?

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It looked like white cottage cheese. I gave him a 1/4 tablet of spartrix every half hour (1 tab) and a drop of liquid to disolve it. 
I looked in the beak later and the cheese stuff was gone. Could it have been something in his system that came up when the liquid did and went back down
when I put some drops of liquid in his beak to wash the spartrix down? 
He's skinny and looks tired. It's not looking good at all. He was looking pretty bad on the sidewalk as the traffic was going by, that's what caught my attention. 
What would cause liquid to come up like that? Sour crop?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Canker can do it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the stuff that you're describing almost sounds more like regurgitated crop milk. It doesn't seem that likely, given that the bird is thin, but stranger things have happened. Also, the color that you see can be affected by the type of light that you're using. Let's hope for the best here--good luck!

Pidgey


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kippy,

Sour crop, water filled, white deposits in mouth that are easily removed...It sounds like Candida or Thrush. One of my woodies had those symptoms last year. Treat with Nystatin. The Chevita site also recommends vitamin A.

Just as a matter of interest, what colour are the droppings?

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you, but he did not make it through the night. He looked tired like he was done with it.
His droppings were white. There was very little green in a one or two.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Poor little thing. Bless you for trying, KIm.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sorry to hear that. I also took one in yesterday that was past the point of no return. It is sad.

Cynthia


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

KIPPY said:


> Thank you, but he did not make it through the night. He looked tired like he was done with it.
> His droppings were white. There was very little green in a one or two.



Thank you for at least caring enough about him to try and help. 
the world needs more caring people in it.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I also took one in yesterday that was past the point of no return. It is sad.
> 
> Cynthia



Even though these two pigeons couldn't be save I'm sure that you both made their passing more comfortable and warm.
Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy and Cynthia - so very sorry to read these two little ones didn't make it. 

Kippy, any time we get one in with liquid coming from the mouth, we treat with meds for both canker and yeast - Metronidazole and Nystatin and sometimes add Baytril. The outlook is usually very grim.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Nystatin*

What is a good Nystatin substitute that I can buy from Global's or Foy's or other web sites?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> *Nystatin*
> 
> What is a good Nystatin substitute that I can buy from Global's or Foy's or other web sites?


Medistatin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The one that I use is called "Medistatin":

http://www.jedds.com/ProductDetail.asp?MainCategoryID=71&SubCategoryID=758&ProductID=3085

(When I pulled up this page, the description is for Medistatin even though the picture shows a jar of something else.)

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I do have Globals Glostatin. Honestly I do not know how to measure out 1 gr. I believe it is the same directions as medistatin, mix 1 gr per 20ml water. I'm bad a measurements guys. Plus what I have expired 07/2007.
I try to have stuff on hand but.....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, it's the same story with us all. 

In my Medistatin jar, there's a little spoon provided that essentially a 1 teaspoon measure. 1 tsp of water is about 5 milliliters. That powder's lighter than water so they say to use one heaped measure, which they say is 5 grams, for mixing with a bunch of food.

Therefore, one gram is going to be a little less than one heaped 1/4 teaspoon for your 20 milliliters of water. That's still more than you'd give for one dose though--that'd be one of those "give 'em 1 milliliter of the solution" deals.

Pidgey


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Oh, it's the same story with us all.

Click to expand...

*Thank you, I'm not alone.

I know I googled it and just got frustrated. I even tried to find a gram spoon. I came up with a calculation but did not write it down on the container and wasn't sure with it.

It has a scooper but it is marked 2.5ml and 5ml, but I'm suppose to mix 1gram to 20ml of water. I have ml droppers so I had that. It would be nice if they included a gram scooper.

*



one gram is going to be a little less than one heaped 1/4 teaspoon

Click to expand...

*That sounds familiar.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> I do have Globals Glostatin. Honestly I do not know how to measure out 1 gr. I believe it is the same directions as medistatin, mix 1 gr per 20ml water. I'm bad a measurements guys. Plus what I have expired 07/2007.
> I try to have stuff on hand but.....


It should still be ok.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I just weighed one flat 1/4 teaspoon's worth: 0.85 grams. Medistatin is 400,000 International Units per gram and the dose for pigeons is 20 to 100 KIU (thousand International Units) per kilogram of bird, each day.

So, if you went with the low dose and a standard weight bird, you'd be looking at putting a slightly-heaped 1/4 teaspoon in the 20 milliliters of water and then dosing about 1/2 of a milliliter of the solution. That stuff dissolves and suspends real well. It's not a medication that actually absorbs into the system--it only really works on the lining of the crop and the rest of the GI tract. If there is a systemic fungal infection (and you're not really going to know one way or the other) then Nystatin is useless.

It doesn't sound like this bird ever stood a chance.

Pidgey


----------

